# Accidents w/no warning



## jazz78 (Mar 26, 2001)

I've had IBS-D for many years now, although I was only diagnosed a year and a half ago. Recently I have been managing it quite well with medication (Effexor XR), but now I'm having a new problem. In the past month I've had two accidents with no warning whatsoever. I'll be going about my day, no pain, then I'll start feeling like I'm going to pass gas (not at all abnormal for me), and then BAM! One of these accidents was at home, but the other one was while I was attending a funeral! I've never had to deal with this sort of no-warning accident possibility before. What do I do? Is it time to start messing with my medication again? I hate to do that because I'm in graduate school and some of the medications can effect my ability to absorb information. I'm only 24 -- I'm too young to start wearing Depends! Any suggestions, either for stopping it or for dealing with it when it happens? Help!


----------



## Coggie (Dec 28, 2000)

First, buy the Depend. I was ashamed, still am sometimes, but life goes on and you must do what you can to help yourself. It's like sneezing. You need a Kleenex, right? Same deal. Yes, you're too young for it, it's supposed to be for old people with urinary incontinence, but it is immensely helpful for anal incontinence too.Whenever sudden loose or liquid BMs happen, it means your stomach isn't processing the food properly (k-duh, I know). Which means, your tummy or the mechanism connected, is sick, is faulty.Start by changing your diet. There are plenty of suggestions on this board to choose from. Add Calcium to your regimen, as well as exercise. Avoid fatty, fried food with excess oil and butter, as well as dairy, soda and caffeine. I'd cut out sugar too.See your doctor, explain this, insist on a gastro-intestinal specialist for referral.Try some Imodium.Could be a number of causes. I get what you have experienced every now and then, too, often for no reason.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have had that happen to me too. The 2 times I have defecated on myself it has been to or from my Grandparents home. Needless to say I almost have an emotional block of going there now. It made me be always prepared...extra clothes, wipes (for the car AND me...but don't put them next to each other!







). There is no easy way of dealing with the fact you just defecated on yourself. For me, I can tell myself millions on times in chant style that it is okay, it's done and others have it too. That works sometimes. I also think the only way I have to go is forward in life so I may as well make the most of it.Take care!


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

Having an accident is humiliating to oneself. I know. For those of us who know we should be wearing Depends, but refuse to buy them, I found an alternative. Please don't laugh! Having recently had a grandchild, I find myself in Bye Bye Baby alot, (or any other baby store can help.)In the diaper department, they have a protective pad,which is to be placed in diapers for big wetters. It is made of terry material, formed nicely and very absorbant These are wonderful, without the extra added bulk of Depends, yet plenty of protection. At this point I'll try anything.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Maki:Is that a disposable thing or washable or what? I have worn Depends, oh the horror of it all, but find them very uncomfortable and hot!!Do you know what the product is called?Thanx so much for the tip. love, m-


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

Hi Mammmamia,I don't know the name of the product, but I will go and look it up for you. The item is washable, 2 plys of heavy terry cloth, with a great contour to fit your bottom (inserted on your panties),stays put. Measures about 13" long x 5 or 6 " wide.Because of the countour it's very comfortable and make you feel safe. About 5 or 6 in a package. Just great! Will get back to you.Best.


----------



## maki (May 1, 2001)

Mamamia,Product is called DOUBLERS. Manufacturer is The Basic Connection,Inc., PO Box 60759, Palo Alto, CA 94306 (Phone: (650) 493-4968. Call for a store near you.I noticed they has 3 ply, terry too. But they seem too bulky. This item is sure better than Depends, and does do the job. Best.


----------



## Beckster (Sep 9, 2002)

I have had 2 episodes where I was unable to make it to the restroom in time during the past month. The first time I was with 2 of my sisters in-law and wasn't sure what to do. Luckily, the "mess" was contained in my underwear so I just took them off and went without until I got back home. I was so thankful it didn't happen again that day! The second time it happened I was at my sister's house and I made it into the bathroom, but not quite to the toilet. I was morified because my sister doesn't know I have this problem. I took my socks and underwear off and then shoved the underwear in my socks. My excuse for taking my socks off was that I didn't want to track grass through their house! My husband teases me that I should get depends, but I haven't yet. I'm hoping I am able to control this, but sometimes I have no notice.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

The two times I have had an "accident" were both when I was on exchange in Quebec. The first time, a group of us went to the mall, and they made me eat poutine, insisting that it was a "French experience thing". Then they bought me icecream. Well that was two no-no's and I was on the bus going home when I felt that I was goign to be sick. It was my 2nd week there, and I had no clue where I was when I got off the bus, but I ended up running to the house, I got in the door, untied my boots in record time and ran up the stairs. I guess my host mom got worried, (she didn't know about my problem) and she offered to come hold my head while I was sick. I had to explain to her that I just had to pee "really bad". The other time was near the end of my 2nd month there, my host family went out to McDonalds for supper. I knew at the restaurant that I was going to be sick, and I took two Immodium before leaving the restaurant. Then we went to the grocery store and we were going to stop at the movie store next door to get a movie for a big party they were throwing that night. I had to get them to take me home first, saying that I really had to pee. They at first were like "well it'll only be 2 mins" but I coudln't even wait that long. I didn't make it up the stairs, but luckily they just dropped me off first. I just changed my jeans, and called my mom and cried. I had to handwash my jeans, and I threw my underwear in a plastic bag and tied it. I laid my jeans across the heater and turned it on so that they would dry, and my host mom never knew, at least if she did, she never let me know that she knew. I hate those unexpected accidents, and actually, those were what prompted me to go see my doctor when I got home. I wasn't on Modulon then. Since then, I panic whenever I feel an attack coming on. i'm scared that I'm going to have another accident somewhere, and that someone will find out. I think my mom is going to send me to a psychiatrist...


----------



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

Another thing I do, usually on long car rides is place a kotex to the back of my underware to catch any accidents. That is very useful for the type of accident your talking about, the kind that just hit you out of no where! Probably not AS protective as depends, but it has given me more confidence in the past that I would totally make a mess of myself. I'm also 24, so I know how you feel! I'm much too young for depends, yet this IBS has begun to make me feel old enough for them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

One of the side effects of Effexor is constipation, therefore the problem could be dietary. Usually accidents or urgency happen to me when I eat something I should not be eating, like tomatoes. Char


----------



## khfunk (Nov 9, 2001)

I too have dashed out of the car into corn fields, begged store keepers to let me use the "employees only" restroom where I have stayed for an hour ... I could go on for pages.I take my meds, use immodium and limit my diet, but the best help I have found is talking to my friends about my illness to ease the stress that only adds to the problem. They understand when I say I need to stop NOW, they wait for me and they listen to me. I even have told someone I don't know well if I feel an attack starting that I am feeling a little sick and may have to run off to the restroom. And I add that it could take a while and don't be concerned. If necessary I will explain the whole problem. No one has ever been anything but sympathetic.


----------

